# Gravel Grinder/ Cross Wheels



## Enoch562 (May 13, 2010)

Building up some cross wheels for a friend of mine. He's a wopping 150lbs so he is not going to hurt either of these rims since we are going for a 24/28 spoke build. These are going to see ALOT of gravel grinding in the mtns in wet conditions. 

Between a Kinlin 279 and H Plus which would you recommend. Weight are close enough, I think it comes down to the best most durable brake track.


----------



## nOOky (Mar 20, 2009)

Personally I'd ride Stans Alpha 340 because I'd go tubeless for that kind of riding.


----------



## Zen Cyclery (Mar 10, 2009)

I think the SL23 from Pacenti is an option worth looking at. It has a nicer finish than the 279 and its a bit wider. I think the SL23 or Archetype would be good options.


----------



## GRAVELBIKE (Sep 16, 2011)

I weigh 195 and have no problems with the Pacenti SL23s in 24/28.


----------



## Enoch562 (May 13, 2010)

Enoch562 said:


> Between a Kinlin 279 and H Plus which would you recommend. Weight are close enough, I think it comes down to the best most durable brake track.


Lets try this again...


----------



## Whale_520 (Aug 16, 2012)

Enoch562 said:


> Lets try this again...


H+Son Archetype, TB14 or something else? Hard Ano, black Ano or Silver?


----------



## strathconaman (Jul 3, 2003)

I have built a set of wheels with the 279's and they are made of a much harder alloy than kinlin of old. If brake track wear is a big issue, think about the DT Swiss 440. they will have wear indicators on them.


----------



## changingleaf (Aug 20, 2009)

H plus Son TB14 with Hard Ano should have the best brake track.


----------



## Zurichman (Jan 3, 2014)

I am looking for some info on getting a set of rims built up for a Raleigh Tamland 1. which has disc brakes. I am a 185 - 195 lb. rider. I am looking for a mid price build probably with dt350 hubs and 28 on the rear and something a little bit over 24 on the front,

Thanks
Zman


----------

